# Defies Logic



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Defies logic, doesn't it? Wth??


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> Defies logic, doesn't it? Wth??


It's just getting a running start.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Bet it looked like a jerky shooter when that cap was pulled... Surely you didn't pull the cap.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Cajunhiker said:


> Defies logic, doesn't it? Wth??


Did you come upon this?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Yep, found this one and another one just like it for the lav. Luckily it was a house on piers.
Found a nearly stopped drain line when I cut it out.


----------



## MTDUNN (Oct 9, 2011)

Yep with that backward santee, I would expect no less. Did you jet it or replace?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

MTDUNN said:


> Yep with that backward santee, I would expect no less. Did you jet it or replace?


Jetted :thumbup:


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Still shaking my head at this one.
There are Hacks among us and they probably vote, and do plumbing like this because they think it makes sense.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Cajunhiker said:


> Still shaking my head at this one.
> There are Hacks among us and they probably vote, and do plumbing like this because they think it makes sense.


Which explains why we have introduction request here.. weeds them hacks out..


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That makes perfect sense. 
The installer wanted to improve the scouring effect so he slowed the flow down !:thumbsup:


----------



## iantheplumber (Sep 8, 2013)

at least they planned ahead and put a cleanout for the service guys..


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

iantheplumber said:


> at least they planned ahead and put a cleanout for the service guys..


U funny. Lol


----------

